# Lost IK in Blossom Bar 6/30/18



## VandyIn541 (Jun 16, 2013)

Our group had some misadventures at Blossom yesterday. It ended up with an IK wrapped in the picket fence along the center chute. Unfortunately we were unsuccessful in recovering the IK. If anyone has and update on whether it is still there or if it's gone downriver we would greatly appreciate a heads up. The BLM has our info or you can pm me here.

Thanks,

Casey


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

At least all the people made it out to tell the story 


Cheers,
Dave


----------



## JustKip (Dec 26, 2009)

I second SherpaDave's comment. Back in...I think it was '13, we boated the Rogue and there was a woman pinned on the picket fence for several when we went through. Thankfully, you couldn't see her clearly, but it had an effect on the whole day.


----------

